# how about a "legal" category/thread



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

it might be cool if we could come here and pose questions of a legal matter. there must be a atty in our midst. thoughts?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I think it would be great. I'd just be afraid of people giving poor legal advice. Or what about people posing as attorneys who are not?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> I think it would be great. I'd just be afraid of people giving poor legal advice. Or what about people posing as attorneys who are not?


yeah, you're right. but poor legal advice. isn't that one of them oxymorons?

the reason i studied constitutional law...abstract to most people. and no one ever asks me legal advice!


----------

